# Zur GTX1060 passender Prozessor ?



## NickNameRandomNumber (16. November 2016)

Moin Moin, 

Ich hab mich dazu entschieden meinen Rechner aufzurüsten. Naja man kann eigentlich gar nicht mehr von "aufrüsten" sprechen, da  ich lediglich Netzteil, HDD und Gehäuse behalte.  Wie sich dem Titel entnehmen lässt werde ich zur GTX1060 greifen  (auch wenn viele meinen das Pendant von AMD sei  zukunftssicherer). Ich suche nun noch nach einer passenden CPU. Passend im Sinne, dass die Leistung der CPU der Grafikkarte entsprechen sollte. Zusätzlich dazu würd' ich mich über ein Mainboardvorschlag freuen. Auch wenn ich es theoretisch selbst raussuchen könnte. Ich lass mir lieber was von Leuten sagen, die mehr Ahnung haben. Werde 16 GB DDR4 im DualChannel laufenlassen. So als kleine Ergänzung. Und da ich eigentlich nicht übertrakte  bräuchte ich auch keinen CPU- Kühler, oder ? 

Dankeschön im voraus 
LG, Jan


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2016)

Was hast du denn derzeit für eine CPU?

Ich selber hab da 5 Optionen:

1) Core i5-6500 für 200€.
2) Core i7-6700 für 310€, der kann acht Threads verwalten im Gegensatz zu den i5 (4 Threads), ist also quasi ein Achtkerner.
3) Core i5-4450 für 170€. Ist zwar Sockel 1150, also "älter", aber nicht nennenswert langsamer als ein Core i5-6500, kostet aber eben 30€ weniger. Die Skylakes sind in Games nämlich bei gleichem Takt so gut wie kaum schneller im Vergleich zu den Haswells.
4) Xeon E3-1231 v3, ebenfalls Sockel 1150 und fast gleichchnell in Games wie der 6700, kostet aber nur 255€.  
5) Core i7-6700K für 340€. Der ist zwar zum Übertakten gedacht, aber er hat deutlich mehr Standardtakt als der 6700 non-k, so dass man durchaus den Aufpreis zahlen kann, auch wenn man nicht übertaktet.

Nen CPU-Kühler würde ich aber trotzdem nehmen, da es einfach angenehmer ist und nicht teuer sein muss. So ab 18-20€ gibt es Kühler, die schon VIEL leiser bei Last sind als der Intel-Kühler.

Eine Kombi aus Board und RAM wäre bei allen vier gleichteuer, Board 60-80€, RAM 70-80€.


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (16. November 2016)

Ich hatte auch schon an den i5-6500 gedacht. Mein aktueller Prozessor ist der i5-4440. Der stößt allerdings nicht nur an seine Grenzen, sondern macht das Spielen von  Spielen wie Battlefield 1 unmöglich. Scheint wohl ordentlich Prozessorlastig zu sein. Und da meine Grafikkarte auch nur Durschnitt ist, dacht ich mir ich mach einmal ne rundum Erneuerung so für die nächsten 3-5 Jahre.


----------



## svd (16. November 2016)

Die Kombination i5-4440 und GTX960 sollte in BF1 doch Bildwiederholraten im 50er-Bereich schaffen?

Persönlich halte ich nicht viel davon, einen Core-i5 durch einen Core-i5 zu ersetzen. Dafür, dass du später nur einen höheren Takt (okay, IPC auch) hast,
finde ich den Aufpreis viel zu hoch.

An deiner Stelle, würde ich das geplante Aufrüst-Geld nur in eine GTX1070 stecken und nach dem Einbau schauen, dass das System sauber und fehlerfrei ist
und die Treiber auf dem neuesten Stand sind. Höchstens noch eine ca. 250GB-SSD für das Betriebssystem (und ein paar Lieblingsspiele) mitnehmen.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (16. November 2016)

Also ich selbst habe i7-6700k + GTX1060 6gb und ich habe in Battlefield 1 um die 100 Frames bei einer Auflösung von 1920x1080 und alles Ultra. Nur so als Anhaltspunkt. Temps kommen nicht über 64°C. (_bei mir_)


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (16. November 2016)

Laut Benchmarks des Internets müsste Battlefield 1 auch laufen. Ich hatte das Problem bereits hier erläutert:  http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-plattfor...nbrueche-nach-einstuendiger-spielsession.html
Ich kann dir nicht erklären woran es liegt. Ich kann Battlefield1 zum Verrecken nicht spielen.  Anfangs läuft es mit 60+ FPS und nach einiger Zeit schmiert das Spiel so ab dass es nichtmal auf niedrig mit 30 fps läuft. Ich dachte erst an zu heiße Komponenten, aber sowohl GPU als auch CPU sind kühl. Kaputt ist auch nichts.  Hab vor nicht einmal ner halben  Std. Witcher 3 problemlos zocken können. Also hab ich irgendwie geschlussfolgert, dass es an der  CPU liegt. Die ist schließlich schon einiges älter. Und die Minimalvorrausetzungen liegen bei BF1 bei einem i5- 6600k.​


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2016)

NickNameRandomNumber schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch schon an den i5-6500 gedacht. Mein aktueller Prozessor ist der i5-4440. Der stößt allerdings nicht nur an seine Grenzen, sondern macht das Spielen von  Spielen wie Battlefield 1 unmöglich. Scheint wohl ordentlich Prozessorlastig zu sein. Und da meine Grafikkarte auch nur Durschnitt ist, dacht ich mir ich mach einmal ne rundum Erneuerung so für die nächsten 3-5 Jahre.


 Das lohnt sich IMHO nicht - ich vermute da eher entweder die Grafikkarte (vor allem falls die nur 2GB hat) oder die "nur" 4 Threads als Grund. Hier war neulich ein Thread, bei dem es mit nem i5-4460 und einer R9 280 (die GTX 960 ist ein wenig besser) 970 nicht zufriedenstellend lief, mit nem Umstieg auf den Xeon E3-1231 v3 dann aber einwandfrei http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-kompontenten-kaufberatung/9355169-cpu-update-fuer-bf1-sockel-1055-a.html

Wobei da schwer zu sagen ist, ob es wirklich die CPU "schuld" war oder ob nur durch den Umstieg "nebenbei" durch Software/Treiber ein Problem gelöst wurde. Denn in den meisten Games ist ein i5-4460 ziemlich gleichschnell im Vergleich zum Xeon bzw. einem i7-4770 oder so.


Ich würde daher sagen: erstmal die Grafikkarte wechseln, und wenn es dann hakt, dann nimm den Xeon - schneller wird ein i5-6500 sicher nicht sein, für den Xeon kannst du aber Dein Board und RAM behalten, denn du hast ja Sockel 1150, und wenn du nicht ein sehr exotisches Board hast, ist der Xeon voll kompatibel.


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (16. November 2016)

Hab die Variante mit 4GB VRam, und der ist während des Spielens nicht vollständig ausgelastet. Die CPU hingegen bei 100%


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (16. November 2016)

Meintest du diesen Xeon :   Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 TRAY      ?


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2016)

NickNameRandomNumber schrieb:


> Hab die Variante mit 4GB VRam, und der ist während des Spielens nicht vollständig ausgelastet. Die CPU hingegen bei 100%


 Dann würde ich den Xeon nehmen. Ein i5-6500 ist eben in Games nicht viel schneller als ein 4440. Die Skylakes sind wie gesagt bei gleichem Takt kaum schneller, und der 4440 hat 3,1GHz (3,4 Turbo), der i5-6500 3,2GHZ (3,6 Turbo). Das dürfte also nicht viel bringen, vor allem im Multiplayer ist auch schon bei früheren BF-Versionen meines Wissens ein Prozessor, der mehr als 4 Kerne bzw Threads kann, ein wenig im Vorteil gewesen - nicht "nötig", aber im Vorteil.

Du kannst aber auch mal checken, ob nicht einfach nur Tools&Co evlt. stören, also die CPU wegen "Multitasking" immer wieder mal zu viel zu tun hat. Denn an sich sollte BF1 auch mit nem i5-4440 gut laufen.


und ja, den Xeon meine ich. Welches Board hast du denn?


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (16. November 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> für den Xeon kannst du aber Dein Board und RAM behalten, denn du hast ja Sockel 1150, und wenn du nicht ein sehr exotisches Board hast, ist der Xeon voll kompatibel.


dachte es wäre ganz sinnvoll von DDR3 zu DDR4 zu wechseln. Dann müsste sowieso ein  neues Mainboard her.


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2016)

NickNameRandomNumber schrieb:


> dachte es wäre ganz sinnvoll von DDR3 zu DDR4 zu wechseln..


 das geht mit dem Xeon nicht, weil der Sockel 1150 ausschließlich DDR3 nutzt. Und es bringt auch nix. Die Skylakes sind wie gesagt in Games bei gleichem Takt kaum schneller als die Haswell, und Skylake HAT ja DDR4. Wenn es also WEGEN des RAMs Leistungsvorteile geben würde, müssten die Skalykes ja klar vorne liegen - tun sie aber nicht.


----------



## Batze (17. November 2016)

Mehr muss ich gar nicht sagen.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dFH-6Ng_1ug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Und das war noch zur Beta wohlgemerkt mit DX 11.
Da kommt die AMD CPU noch nicht mal in die Nähe zu schwitzen. (Nebenbei läuft da auf den anderen Kernen noch die Aufnahme, dazu wäre ein i5 2/2 Kernen bei diesem neuerem Spiel teilweise gar nicht in der Lage um das so flüssig wieder zu geben. Das mal nebenbei. 

Das hier immer noch diese überteuerten i5 2/2 Kerner verteilt werden. Unglaublich. BF 1 profitiert ganz klar von mehr als 4 Kernen und kommende Spiele auch. Finger weg von dem "Guten" i5er, aber die haben ausgedient.
Entweder der echte i7 8 Kerner oder die günstige 8er Serie von AMD (8350, die man auch ganz Easy übertakten kann)die locker alle aktuellen Grafikkarten, wie man immer wieder sieht bestens befeuert.


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2016)

Speziell bei BF1 liegt AMD in der Tat vorne, das ist aber nicht der Normalfall, und interessant wäre es auch zu wissen, ob es jetzt im nicht-Beta-Spiel immer noch so ist. GERADE weil es noch ne Beta-Daten waren, kann sich das ja geändert haben.

Und weil BF1 scheinbar von mehr als 4 Kernen profitiert, würde ich eben den Xeon empfehlen - da braucht er auch kein neues Board. Der i5-6500 ist aber zu 99% nicht nennenswert schneller als der i5-4440.


----------



## BF2-Veteran (17. November 2016)

Würde für Gaming auf einen i5 6600k gehen wenn du übertakten willst. 8 Threads brauchst du nicht unbedingt auch nicht für BF1 für Gaming. Oder einen Xenon wie oben genannt.


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (21. November 2016)

Also an sich find ich die Idee ganz gut mir die GTX1060 mit dem Xeon zu holen. hat den Vorteil, dass ich das Mainboard behalten kann. Würde dann evtl. nochmal in nem Jahr auf 16 GB DDR3 aufrüsten. Die Frage ist wie Zukunftssicher ist dieses vorhaben. Der Trend geht mittlerweile ja eher Richtung DDR4 und auch Spiele werden immer prozessorlastiger (siehe GTAV oder BF1).  Würde sich da ein i7-6700 nicht mehr lohnen ? bzw welche Vorzüge würde der i7-6700 bieten ?


----------



## Elektrostuhl (21. November 2016)

NickNameRandomNumber schrieb:


> Also an sich find ich die Idee ganz gut mir die GTX1060 mit dem Xeon zu holen. hat den Vorteil, dass ich das Mainboard behalten kann. Würde dann evtl. nochmal in nem Jahr auf 16 GB DDR3 aufrüsten. Die Frage ist wie Zukunftssicher ist dieses vorhaben.



Intel Xeon 1231 V3 habe ich mit 16 GB DDR3 seit Februar 2015. Also bald zwei Jahre und rein vom Gefühl her - wenn nicht morgen ein krasser, neuer Spielehit angekündigt wird, von dem wir bisher nichts wissen oder Star Citizen erscheint - tendiere ich dazu, anzunehmen diese Kombo noch weitere zwei Jahre zu nutzen. Dafür überlege ich beim nächsten Kauf einer Grafikkarte etwas tiefer in die Tasche zu greifen. Aktuell macht mir die Vorstellung einer 1080ti sehr viel Spaß. Die Frage lautet also heute nicht, ob ein Intel Xeon 1231 V3 für die GTX1060 reicht, sondern ob ein Intel Xeon 1231 V3 reicht, um eine GTX1080ti, bzw. eine heutige GTX Titan X Pascal ausreichend mit Arbeit zu versorgen. Vielleicht kann hier jemand auch in deinem Interesse etwas dazu sagen. Dann wäre deine Frage zur Zukunftssicherheit definitiv beantwortet.


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2016)

NickNameRandomNumber schrieb:


> Also an sich find ich die Idee ganz gut mir die GTX1060 mit dem Xeon zu holen. hat den Vorteil, dass ich das Mainboard behalten kann. Würde dann evtl. nochmal in nem Jahr auf 16 GB DDR3 aufrüsten. Die Frage ist wie Zukunftssicher ist dieses vorhaben. Der Trend geht mittlerweile ja eher Richtung DDR4 und auch Spiele werden immer prozessorlastiger (siehe GTAV oder BF1).  Würde sich da ein i7-6700 nicht mehr lohnen ? bzw welche Vorzüge würde der i7-6700 bieten ?


 wie gesagt: bisher hast du im Schnitt kaum Unterschiede zwischen Sockel 1150 und 1151 bei gleichem oder ähnlichem Takt. Ob das so bleibt, kann niemand jetzt schon sagen. Und DDR4 bringt in Games auch nix, sonst wäre ja Sockel 1151 allein schon dank DDR4 eindeutig schneller als 1150 mit DDR3.

Siehe zB hier Intels CPU-Generation 5 und 6: Broadwell und Skylake im Test - Performance-Index [CPU] (Seite 35) - HT4U.net  5 Games, im Schnitt ist der 6700K ca 4% schneller als der 4790K. Der ist wiederum 11% schneller als der 4770K, und der ist quasi identisch zum Xeon E3-1231 v3. Damit hast du 16% Plus für den 6700K - allerdings hat der auch mehr Takt als der i7-6700, und wenn du das rausrechnest, landest Du auch wieder bei vielleicht 5% mehr als der i7-4770K bzw. der Xeon. UND die Auflösungen bei den Tests waren geringer als Full-HD - bei Full-HD wird der Vorteil einer schnellen CPU kleiner sein, genau daher testet man auch absichtlich bei nur 1280x768 und 1680x1050.

Hier zB ein anderer Test mit FullHD https://www.computerbase.de/2015-08/intel-core-i5-6600k-i7-6700k-test-benchmark-skylake/7/  8 Games - da ist der 6700K nur noch 9% vor dem Xeon, und davon gehen mind. die Hälfte auf den Takt, da der allein schon gute 10% höher ist.


Es gibt an sich derzeit noch keine CPUs, die für Games nennenswert besser als der Xeon 1231 sind - selbst der i7-6950X (Sockel 2011-3, 1700€, passendes Board mind 190€) ist nur 11% schneller  https://www.computerbase.de/2016-05/intel-core-i7-6950x-6800k-test/5/


Das einzig "kritische" könnte DDR3 sein, denn wenn ein Sockel ausläuft, wird erfahrungsgemäß das passende RAM teurer, wenn der neue Sockel anderes RAM verwendet. Derzeit ist es noch okay, aber es KANN sein, dass zB in nem Jahr 8GB DDR3 so viel kosten wie 16GB DDR4.


----------

